# 15 or more Sequoias in the Yosemite Mariposa grove were blown down



## asp3 (Jan 28, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/15-giant-sequoias-blew-over-140010870.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 28, 2021)

Sad.

Nature is revolting against mankind and it's not even warmed up yet. 

Just wait until Mother Nature get's serious.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 28, 2021)

Here's another incident of Mother Nature at work.

Much-loved cypress in Giusti Gardens felled by Verona storm.​A centuries-old cypress tree, celebrated by Goethe in his _Italian Journey_, fell victim to the violent storm that shook Verona on 23 August.

The loss of the tree, which for more than 500 years welcomed visitors at the entrance to the Giardino Giusti.

The tree was immortalized in the words of Goethe during his travels in Italy between 1786 and 1788:

"I had picked them in the Giardino Giusti, where huge cypresses soar into the air like awls. (...) A tree whose every branch, from the lowest to the highest, aspires to heaven and which may live three hundred years deserves to be venerated. Judging from the date when the garden was planted, these cypresses must already have reached such a great age."

Management of the garden, which is currently closed until further notice, say they are awaiting instructions from the superintendence of cultural heritage but are already considering ways in which to celebrate Goethe's cypress, "which has always been the symbol of this garden."

Created at the end of the 15th century, the beautiful garden was designed as a backdrop to the Giusti Palace using the terraced land to reveal the city a little at a time.

It still contains all its original features from the 16th century, including one of the oldest mazes in Europe.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 1, 2021)

With the climate changing I am glad I won't be here by the year 2525.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2021)

This makes me so sad. I was lucky enough to see these beautiful trees a few years ago and it was one of the highlights of our trip across country. I'll always remember them and glad I have photos, possibly that is all my great grandkids will have.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 5, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> With the climate changing I am glad I won't be here by the year 2525.


Where you going?


----------

